# Software - Index options Trading Worksheet



## DaxTrader (4 December 2005)

For those that know my Index Trading Worksheet, I have updated the website to include the latest release.

This worksheet is offered free of charge to anyone who wishes to use it. All i ask is that when using it you provide feedback on any bugs found or ways to improve the product in the future.

Index Options Trading Worksheet version 2.07
http://members.iinet.net.au/~sbergm...heet/index.html

thanks Steve


----------



## Kauri (4 December 2005)

I see....


----------



## DaxTrader (4 December 2005)

Sorry about that. Try this link instead:
http://members.iinet.net.au/~sbergman/worksheet/index.html

thanks Steve


----------

